# I am somewhat new here, Nice to see LV discussion.



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a background in low voltage Voice/date plus..PC desktop experience. Out of the two, I prefer doing low voltage installations. Its just something I do enjoy and have been good at. Being that I am a subcontractor on behalf of a National, the company is not willing to be my goto contact as a job reference. That is there policy. I say this, because the volume of work is not enough and I would prefer to work for a employer. Anyone ever get into a fix like this? 

Secondly, any low voltage techs here also have a interest in doing regular electrician work to be more marketable? I will be taking my pre-enterance test into electrician apprenticeship though the union here in Vancouver BC. The entrance test requires that I pass physics 11 and math 11. I took those classes two years ago so, I would have to freshen up on those requirements.

Does anyone here know of any electrician companies in Vancouver BC who would like to take on a mature, knowledgeable, dependable low voltage technician and indenture into a electrician apprenticeship? 

Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lortech said:


> I have a background in low voltage Voice/date plus..PC desktop experience. Out of the two, I prefer doing low voltage installations. Its just something I do enjoy and have been good at. Being that I am a subcontractor on behalf of a National, the company is not willing to be my goto contact as a job reference. That is there policy. I say this, because the volume of work is not enough and I would prefer to work for a employer. Anyone ever get into a fix like this?
> 
> Secondly, any low voltage techs here also have a interest in doing regular electrician work to be more marketable? I will be taking my pre-enterance test into electrician apprenticeship though the union here in Vancouver BC. The entrance test requires that I pass physics 11 and math 11. I took those classes two years ago so, I would have to freshen up on those requirements.
> 
> ...


Yes it is marketable so in the future once you become an Electrician you can do just that if you want,. 

Good luck on the test...:thumbup:


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Yes it is marketable so in the future once you become an Electrician you can do just that if you want,.
> 
> Good luck on the test...:thumbup:


Exactly what Harry said, 1 week i'm doing this











Next week could be this











I love the variety


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Here in chicago, we have dedicated low voltage guys, and then we have the electricians. 

**** changes sooo fast in low voltage, that you really have to focus just on that to stay current.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

The concepts never change. And frankly having the lv knowledge makes you that much more of an.asset. any monkey can run pipe and pull wire . I'm glad to get all the fire alarm jobs other guys are not wanting I can work as much as I physically can. I usually do fire alarm installs run conduit mc cable . Lay out circuits. Create points list and work with programmer to get systems up and running. Also I've done my fair share of access systems cameras, and burg systems. All while being a real life electrician.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*What is the workload/economy doing in your area?*

And most importantly, can or is your income enough to qualify to buy a house?
$
^
|
|
The cost of living is | though the roof here in BC. Cost of Realestate, well , I will never be able to buy a house when average cost is $400,000 -$800,000

Thinking of possibly moving back to the states to work.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I would love to have LV under the belt but as of now, I have 0 experience/clue as to what all it consists of. Like everyone else, I've wired in Tele/data/tv lines in New homes but never had an idea what really goes on beyond that. I see these data rooms on some of my jobs with all the racks/cabinets and cables spilling everywhere and wish I could do a complete install like that. As for fire alarm, what all consists of being certified to do that? Also any suggestions or advise to get alittle more knowledgeable with LV?


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*low voltage means knowing specs*

60 hz passing though a wire is not a big deal.

Having mhz passing though a wire is a very big deal. you cannot kink, pierce cat5. The cable has to be terminated and tested properly. If alot of data is to be pushed though it, and its at the 100 meter limit, then its best to get the cable citified. Cirtifier cost $3,000-$5,000. Cable needs to be routed to correct port and it needs to be labeled. It cannot run next to high voltage cable and if cable is to be installed in a area with motors, then Stp cable needs to be installed. 

All cat3,cat5, 25 pair cable is terminated to color codes. 

The next big push after cat6 is cat7a with its very interesting jacks and jack usage/arrangement. 

The fun part, is finding a cat3 pair terminated onto a bix or 66 block mixed in with hundreds of other pairs for one business.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

lortech said:


> 60 hz passing though a wire is not a big deal.
> 
> Having mhz passing though a wire is a very big deal. you cannot kink, pierce cat5. The cable has to be terminated and tested properly. If alot of data is to be pushed though it, and its at the 100 meter limit, then its best to get the cable citified. Cirtifier cost $3,000-$5,000. Cable needs to be routed to correct port and it needs to be labeled. It cannot run next to high voltage cable and if cable is to be installed in a area with motors, then Stp cable needs to be installed.
> 
> ...


I have worked on systems from the early 1900s, and today... All in the same room.


Gotta love that part too.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

lortech said:


> .
> 
> The fun part, is finding a cat3 pair terminated onto a bix or 66 block mixed in with hundreds of other pairs for one business.


I usually tone out an unused pair from the jack to the 66 block in that situation


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lortech said:


> 60 hz passing though a wire is not a big deal.
> 
> Having mhz passing though a wire is a very big deal. you cannot kink, pierce cat5. The cable has to be terminated and tested properly. If alot of data is to be pushed though it, and its at the 100 meter limit, then its best to get the cable citified. Cirtifier cost $3,000-$5,000. Cable needs to be routed to correct port and it needs to be labeled. It cannot run next to high voltage cable and if cable is to be installed in a area with motors, then Stp cable needs to be installed.
> 
> ...


Some of us can do all that, as well as residential and commercial wiring :thumbsup:


----------



## Matty88 (Sep 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Some of us can do all that, as well as residential and commercial wiring :thumbsup:


And a few us can do all that and fire alarms, home security, & fiber optic too ****


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

lortech said:


> 60 hz passing though a wire is not a big deal.
> 
> Having mhz passing though a wire is a very big deal. you cannot kink, pierce cat5. The cable has to be terminated and tested properly. If alot of data is to be pushed though it, and its at the 100 meter limit, then its best to get the cable citified. Cirtifier cost $3,000-$5,000. Cable needs to be routed to correct port and it needs to be labeled. It cannot run next to high voltage cable and if cable is to be installed in a area with motors, then Stp cable needs to be installed.
> 
> ...


Have you got any literature on CAT7a last I heard CAT7 was superceded by CAT6a.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Matty88 said:


> And a few us can do all that and fire alarms, home security, & fiber optic too ****


Jack of all trades, master of none mate, haha.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Electricians have always been prime donne but data guys are much more so.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Electricians have always been prime donne but data guys are much more so.


Reading some sparkys comments on extra low voltage you would think they were bullied by data guys at school or something, haha.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Reading some sparkys comments on extra low voltage you would think they were bullied by data guys at school or something, haha.


Reading some posts by data guys leads you to believe they live in a bubble and not the real world. :whistling2:

Big push for the next great standard, of course 90% of customers do not run cat5 to capacity so who is pushing for the next standard? 

Likely only those who sell those products.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Reading some posts by data guys leads you to believe they live in a bubble and not the real world. :whistling2:
> 
> Big push for the next great standard, of course 90% of customers do not run cat5 to capacity so who is pushing for the next standard?
> 
> Likely only those who sell those products.


 Its more of a clear plastic partition in my parents lounge rather than a bubble.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I run everything from cat5,6 etc.. for office networks and when there is no LV I'm running pipe, installing switchgear and pulling and feeding 500MCM.

Both trades have certain skills required to do the jobs correctly. I was in IT for 7 years and have new respect for sparkys, however I still prefer LV. I like designing and implementing from the first pull to the last termination and seeing the network fire up. On the other hand I like days spent on a lift running pipe all day and energizing panels to see a building come to life.

What I do now sure beats sitting in the same office everyday and whether it High or low voltage I love being out in the field and at different sites all the time.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

The size of that wall is deceiving until you realize those are 4X12 pieces of drywall stacked up..


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Here in chicago, we have dedicated low voltage guys, and then we have the electricians.
> 
> **** changes sooo fast in low voltage, that you really have to focus just on that to stay current.



True. It's one thing to be an electrician who can pull data and another thing to be truly proficient in both worlds. Just carrying all of the required tools for both trades by itself is a nightmare.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> Its more of a clear plastic partition in my parents lounge rather than a bubble.


:thumbup:

I hope your back gets better soon.


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

I have been working Residential Low Voltage Retrofit for 25 years. I have recently (within the last year) moved to the spark side of the business. The cost of sale has gotten too high in the LV business. Consumer Electronics are not consumer friendly. I found people who now buy goods and services from Amazon, Costco and Dish Network demand free consultations from me about goods and services they purchased from somebody else. LV customers are accustomed to "Free Installs" and do not think they should pay for "Picking my Brain". 
Since I have changed to EC, clients have a great deal more respect for my time. The simple fact is, Clients are afraid of electricity, it can kill you. TV can only make you fat.
The bonus is, very few customers forget how to operate a light switch. I still do LV, but charge an Electrician's rate now.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Other ECs take me on to help them with that stuff; basic residential electricians are everywhere these days. Have done much better since offering LV as a specialty, and charge a consulting fee to people who just want info on how to do it themselves.


----------



## Matty88 (Sep 11, 2011)

chewy said:


> Jack of all trades, master of none mate, haha.


Didn't mean to sound like know - it - all. Master no, (take the Master Elec. exam soon) but enough knowledge to hold my own. That's cause my company bounces me around like a yo-yo. We do it all, and have some sharp guys in each field. Lucky to learn from them. Just wish they would let me concentrate on low volt. (Cables so much lighter). That's what I love about our trade : you can never know it all. Constantly learning new things.


----------



## Matty88 (Sep 11, 2011)

mikeykcl said:


> I have been working Residential Low Voltage Retrofit for 25 years. I have recently (within the last year) moved to the spark side of the business. The cost of sale has gotten too high in the LV business. Consumer Electronics are not consumer friendly. I found people who now buy goods and services from Amazon, Costco and Dish Network demand free consultations from me about goods and services they purchased from somebody else. LV customers are accustomed to "Free Installs" and do not think they should pay for "Picking my Brain".
> Since I have changed to EC, clients have a great deal more respect for my time. The simple fact is, Clients are afraid of electricity, it can kill you. TV can only make you fat.
> The bonus is, very few customers forget how to operate a light switch. I still do LV, but charge an Electrician's rate now.



Saw a wireless DIY 3-way switch not too long ago. The end is near!


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*How is the health of your industry doing? over time? loosing employees?*

I like stats. It just one of the things that I enjoy and get a "feel" what is happening in my region including the US. I have been in a bit of a lull here since my last contact with a client ended. I have been passing out resumes to companies and getting no calls as a low voltage tech, except once. 

I am curios as to what other parts of Canada and the US low and high voltage industries are doing? To bad this web site does not have a poll feature. 

Anyway, are you busy working over time or difficult finding more work? Is your region so busy, that companies are luring away employees from your company with better wage offers? 

I do low voltage aka, cat 3,5e and some 6, 110, 25/bix/66, multi mode and so on. I took a math and physics test for apprentice electrician entrance requirements and failed it by two points. So now need to wait until September to take it again..and if I pass, attend apprenticeship in January. 

I do not want to wait, need to work. I currently reside in Vancouver BC "I am American Citizen" but if there are some projects that last a couple weeks to a few months from Vancouver BC to Middle of Oregon, would not mind being away from the wife to bring in the income.


----------



## Matty88 (Sep 11, 2011)

GEORGE D said:


> I would love to have LV under the belt but as of now, I have 0 experience/clue as to what all it consists of. Like everyone else, I've wired in Tele/data/tv lines in New homes but never had an idea what really goes on beyond that. I see these data rooms on some of my jobs with all the racks/cabinets and cables spilling everywhere and wish I could do a complete install like that. As for fire alarm, what all consists of being certified to do that? Also any suggestions or advise to get alittle more knowledgeable with LV?


for fire alarm : NICET is the training/certifying/licensing entity here in US. Here is their link: www.nicet.org

for VDV training: look into BICSI in Tampa, FL ( they also host training seminars in US/ CAN) They are the gold standard for Low Volt training. EC's here in Fl (maybe national reg) can't even bid gov jobs unless they have BICSI trained techs


apologies in advance if this info violates posting rules. i am not affiliated with either, and believe both are non profit edu's


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not all states are concerned with nicet. Imo its good to have under your belt, but that's all it is, in the mass, and ri area anyway. I know some areas allow a nicet 3 to stamp drawings around here its usually an ee.


----------

